# [SOLVED] CD/DVD Drive Does Not Recognise Blank DVD



## snowleaf (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here... I'm looking for some help with my DVD-RW drive...

I tried to burn my data on a blank DVD using NTI CD & DVD Maker 7 (which I usually use) but the error message turned out to be "Disk drive is busy" when I tested the burning. 

Then I went to "My Computer" and saw that the properties of the E: drive states "free space 0 bytes, total size 0 bytes" when I insert a blank DVD.

The drive and burning programme used to work fine, but currently it does not seem to recognise blank DVDs. What should I do and how can I solve this problem? Any help will be much appreciated.

I am using an Acer TravelMate 3212WXMi, with a Matshita DVD-RAM UJ-840S DVD/CD-Rom drive. I use Sony DVD-R dvds usually, but now they do not work any longer. 

I must admit I am very bad with technical jargon... So if any one could explain/help me in simple terms I would be most grateful!

Thank you!


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive Does Not Recognise Blank DVD*

Hello snowleaf and welcome to the forums

Lets try a simple solution first..
Open *My Computer*..
Right click on your *DVD rom drive*..
Next click on the tab that says *Hardware*.
Next Double click on the *first drive in the list*.
Another window will appear.. *Click Drivers*..
Now you will see a couple tabs..
*Click uninstall.*.Then reboot your system.See if that brings it back to life. If not I would reinstall your burning software as sometimes it does act up from time to time

I hope I explained it easy enough?


----------



## snowleaf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive Does Not Recognise Blank DVD*

Hi geek73, and thanks for replying! Also, thanks for making it simple to understand 

I tried out the solution but it still does not seem to respond. 

(I'm not sure if this is relevant information, but the DVD drive seems to read CDs/DVDs fine, just not blank ones.)

Also, do you mean that the burning software may be causing my DVD drive to not be able to recognise blank DVDs? Unfortunately... if I recall correctly, because the burning software came with the computer I don't have the install disc any more... So I'm not sure if I should still unistall NTI CD & DVD Maker 7. Please advise, thanks!


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive Does Not Recognise Blank DVD*

Morning snowleaf.. Download the below program and see if will read then

http://www.nero.com/eng/downloads-nero8-trial.php

I just want to make sure it is not the software that is not making it do this..


----------



## snowleaf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive Does Not Recognise Blank DVD*

Hello!

Gosh, thank you so much. Apparently I think one of the files I was trying to burn was corrupt as the burning process kept stopping at 19%. After I took out that file I've managed to burn the DVD, thanks to your advice 

(I haven't tried NTI again yet, but Nero seems to work fine after I take the file out)

However can I just ask one follow-up question? Is it normal to have the DVD-RAM drive showing the properties of a blank DVD as "Free Space: 0 Bytes", "Used Space: 0 Bytes" and "Total Size: 0 Bytes"? 

Sorry to be of trouble! Thank you so, so much for your patient help!


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive Does Not Recognise Blank DVD*

No trouble at all.. That is why we are here we love to help people with our knowledge!!

And to answer your question.. Yes it will always show it like that "Free Space: 0 Bytes", "Used Space: 0 only because windows does not think it is formatted thats all..

Glad you got it sorted out good job!!


----------



## snowleaf (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive Does Not Recognise Blank DVD*

 You guys are awesome. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: CD/DVD Drive Does Not Recognise Blank DVD*

Thanks.. You helped as well..Dont be a stranger now...


----------



## evdon2 (Sep 9, 2009)

I am having the same problem,if you come up with a solution please share it with me.
Thanks


----------



## Klititz (Sep 27, 2009)

There is data on the CD but its not being recognized. As a matter of fact I can read it on mydesk top PC but not my Laptop.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi evdon2 and Klititz and welcome to the forum you should have made your own thread as hijacking someone elses is not the best way to get help,have you tried the steps in post 2


----------

